# Falcon FTO Tackle Organizers



## Jim (Dec 26, 2007)

I use them NJ, I have about a dozen of them. I actually got a bunch of them off ebay brand new for $4.99. I like the ones for the cranks, dont care for the one for spinnerbaits, and dont really use the hook n sinker one anymore since I keep all that stuff in its original packaging (I like that better).


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 27, 2007)

I love the hook and sinker one, not much on packages  As far as the spinnerbait box, well, I have the binder, but it's the same deal - I don't like it. There really isn't a good answer for that, at least that suits me. I do like the buzzbait binder, which uses the same system as the box.

I have not tried the crank, or really any other box, as I have some built in storage in my boat that's sized for 3600 boxes, and these just don't fit, so I make do with stuffing all I can get into the Plano boxes.


----------



## redbug (Dec 27, 2007)

I use all the falcon boxes and like them the spinnerbait /buzz bait boxes arent the best but they do work and fit in my tackle storeage system in my toon

Wayne


----------

